# Step Rugs



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone has installed step rugs on their outside steps. I'm looking at these from Camping World and they appear to install with some type of spring. Are there any particular mounting methods that are better than others? Do you have a particular brand you installed and liked?

Thanks for your input!

Paul


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We've had them since getting the camper 3 years ago. We like them a lot and probably should get some new ones. They are starting to wear a little bit.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Ditto as kyoutback said they are great. had mine for a year and would buy them again. Easy to install just use the springs and clip provided.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Us, too. We got ours AFTER







I took a header off the unexpectedly, wet SLIPPERY!! steps on a rainy night. They solved that problem AND do a good job of catching the dirt, sand, & grass before it gets in the TT.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

good product.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah I recommend them too.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Us, too. We got ours AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I'm trying to avoid. 20 month old DD tripped almost nailed her head on the metal this past weekend. I'm envisioning $12.99 step rugs being much cheaper and convenient than a trip to the ER.

Paul


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

emsley3 said:


> Us, too. We got ours AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I'm trying to avoid. 20 month old DD tripped almost nailed her head on the metal this past weekend. I'm envisioning $12.99 step rugs being much cheaper and convenient than a trip to the ER.
Paul[/quote]You betcha!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I've been thinking of these for an entire year...Can't make up my mind which color








Leaning towards the burgandy...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yep! They definately help on keeping the grit off the beautiful Outback flooring. The dog likes them, too! A lot easier on his paws.

They're easy to install - just a few springs and clips. It'll take you all of five minutes to install them on both steps.

We got the brown ones because they match the Outback decor.

Mike


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

I've never seen these before!! I love them! What a great idea.. Guess I'll have to go and check out the local RV store!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I bought this style
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ats/prodID=5152

its held on with zip ties and it works well. It traps a lot of dirt. Its on the bottom step and when I fold the bottom one up to the top one all the dirt falls out, then I sweep it off the top step. Works great.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We got them too,, got them to match the awning matt. We only needed 2 on our last SOB, but on the oubacker we needed to get 4!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I didn't realize that these were different than the WrapAround Mats. I just noticed that these were an outrigger type with springs...

Any opinions on which one to go with and why?? The spring ones don't come in burgandy


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

These get the







from me

Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> I bought this style
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ats/prodID=5152
> 
> its held on with zip ties and it works well. It traps a lot of dirt. Its on the bottom step and when I fold the bottom one up to the top one all the dirt falls out, then I sweep it off the top step. Works great.


I bought this kind, too, but put it on the middle step. MISTAKE!! Hard to close the step up, BUT, I'm not taking it off.......it's a MOD!! LOL
Darlene


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

if any one finds some with Bulldogs on them could ya let me know?

GO DAWGS


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> I bought this style
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ats/prodID=5152
> 
> its held on with zip ties and it works well. It traps a lot of dirt. Its on the bottom step and when I fold the bottom one up to the top one all the dirt falls out, then I sweep it off the top step. Works great.


I tried these and had trouble getting them to stay on so I bought the kind in the first pic...got one for each step.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have the kind with springs and when they wear out, will buy more.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Scrib said:


> good product.


X2


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

we got the brown ones also...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie, our dealer has "burgundy" ones but I thought they looked to pink. They also have them in 2 shades of brown, "grass green, a darker green (but with too much lighter green mixed in), and a combined brown & tan that looks kinda "tweedy". I drove Kath crazy trying to decide but finally decided I wanted a dark solid color so when I cleaned it off it LOOKS clean.....so we have dark blue ones.


----------



## Oregon Drifter (May 22, 2006)

You can make your own and they are real easy to do. Just buy a grommet kit and some zip ties and cut some rug material you like and walla you are finished.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Doxie, our dealer has "burgundy" ones but I thought they looked to pink. They also have them in 2 shades of brown, "grass green, a darker green (but with too much lighter green mixed in), and a combined brown & tan that looks kinda "tweedy". I drove Kath crazy trying to decide but finally decided I wanted a dark solid color so when I cleaned it off it LOOKS clean.....so we have dark blue ones.


Ahem...







wolfie, it was me who was inquiring about the burgundy ones, but now that you mention it, I now remember seeing them at Camping World and thinking how pink they looked








Think I'll run out tomorrow and see if another color grabs me...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Oregon Drifter said:


> You can make your own and they are real easy to do. Just buy a grommet kit and some zip ties and cut some rug material you like and walla you are finished.


Now that sounds like a way to get the color you want. For the price though, I may just keep buying them. So much easier.

But, I will keep it in mind for next time. If I went that way, I'd have a lifetime supply of rug. One yaard of carpet would go a Long way.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Doxie, our dealer has "burgundy" ones but I thought they looked to pink. They also have them in 2 shades of brown, "grass green, a darker green (but with too much lighter green mixed in), and a combined brown & tan that looks kinda "tweedy". I drove Kath crazy trying to decide but finally decided I wanted a dark solid color so when I cleaned it off it LOOKS clean.....so we have dark blue ones.


Ahem...







wolfie, it was me who was inquiring about the burgundy ones, but now that you mention it, I now remember seeing them at Camping World and thinking how pink they looked








Think I'll run out tomorrow and see if another color grabs me...
[/quote]



































100,000 pardons, my friend!


----------

